# Problème iMac G5 1,8Ghz sans iSight / Recherche DVDs 10.3.5



## Sbocket (9 Mai 2012)

Bonjour à tous, 

Après avoir fait différentes recherches sur le forum et sur google, concernant mon iMac G5 1,8Ghz 20 Pouces sans iSight, je me décide à poster. 

En effet, mon iMac est malade. Comme bien d'autres...
L'OS n'est plus fonctionnel. Au démarrage, j'ai un dossier avec un point d'interrogation. 
J'ai tenté de le réinstaller avec les DVDs que m'avait remis l'ancien propriétaire: Mac OS 10.4.10 / Disc Version 1.0. Mais je me suis aperçu via Mactracker que ce DVD (Léopard) n'était pas celui fourni de base (Panther). 

En tentant un boot forcé sur DVD (touche C enfoncé), la pomme apparait, puis j'ai un Kernel Panic: "Unable to find driver for this platform Powermac8,1" / Panicfcpu 8 caller 0x002E596C. 

Pour info: 

- J'ai vérifié mes condensateurs: Ils sont tous Ok
- J'ai réinitialisé Vram (Cmd+Opt+P+R) jusqu'au 2e gong
- j'ai checké mes barrettes mémoires
- J'en ai viré une pour raser mémoire de stockage provisoire
- J'ai fait le reset via le bouton interne
- J'ai fait l'opération visant à débrancher la machine, puis rester enfoncé sur bouton d'allumage puis démarrage du Mac (Bip continu puis lancement)

A l'heure actuel, je pense qu'avec le DVD d'origine iMac G5 10.3.5, je pourrai booter et réinstaller la machine. N'étant pas chez moi actuellement, je n'ai pas mon iMac 27 fonctionnel pour graver les dmg que j'ai du 10.3.5. Je n'ai que mon Pc portable sous Win 7. 

Je fais donc appel à vos services/connaissances: 

1) Pour savoir si j'ai oublié une manip/un check de précaution? 
2) Pour obtenir un jeu de DVD Mac OS X 10.3.5 afin de tenter une réinstallation

Concernant mes DVDs, je suis ok pour les mettre à disposition si quelqu'un en aurait besoin, voici les infos: 

iMac 
Mac OS X Install Disc 1 et 2
Mac OS Version: 10.4.10
AHT Version: 3A127
Disc Version: 1.0

Concernant mon iMac, c'est un iMac G5 20 Pouces (Hero, Q45B) - PowerMac 8,1 - M9250LL/A - Configuration actuelle: G5 1,8Ghz/2Go Ram/DD 160Go/

MERCI D'AVANCE POUR VOS RETOURS et VOTRE AIDE.


----------



## christophe2312boulot (9 Mai 2012)

bonjour,


Cela ressemble a un disque dur malade .
Dommage pas de mac sous la main  ,car en mode "target rien de plus simple avec second  mac


----------



## Sbocket (9 Mai 2012)

Merci Christophe pour cette réponse. 

Selon toi, tu penses à un DD malade? 

Dans tous les cas, j'envisageais de passer le 160Go de base par un 1000Go que j'ai à la maison sur une Dock. J'étais un peu impatient et voulais amorçer diag avant de rentrer. 

Quand je serai à la maison, j'aurais mes Macs à portée de main, je sortirai le DD, je le mettrai dans dock, je le testerai et tenterai new install. 

On verra en rentrant, si trop technique pour moi, je le céderai pour pièces à quelqu'un de plus expérimenté et patient. 

Merci de ta réponse encore.


----------



## Sbocket (10 Mai 2012)

Pour DVD 10.3, j'ai réussi à récup ce qu'il faut. J'ai tenté boot. Il ne me met plus le kernel Panic, en revanche j'ai la pomme sur fond gris... Et là, j'ai une légère anomalie graphique (de légers traits à gauche et en bas très légères lignes noires) et ça se fige la dessus, plus rien ne se passe ensuite... Après quelques secondes les ventilos tournent à plein régime... Et ça n'avance pas plus. 

Je suis donc optimiste, car le kernel panic a disparu... Je vais tenter avec un new DD. J'espère que ça ira. Car tout le reste est clean. Ram OK! Réinitialisation Vram / SMU / Pram ok. 

Avez-vous d'autres méthodes de boot: 

- J'ai tenté via alt et le CD 10.3 est reconnu, en cliquant sur flèche droite il tente démarrage depuis ce dernier.. j'ai la pomme grise sur fond gris et ça fige la dessus. 
- J'ai tenté boot forcé via touche C... Et idem, il reste figé. 

- Je viens de tenter boot en mode target. Ca fonctionne, il se met en mode firewire (mais je n'ai rien ni câble ni mac pour le connecter)
- J'ai tenté boot shift et alt mais ça n'a rien donné. 

- La je retente un boot via Alt, je rafraichis et le CD Mac OS 10.3 n'est même plus reconnu. Je m'interroge sur l'efficacité du superdrive... Si je branche un lecteur DVD en USB, je pourrai refaire l'install? Manip spécifique pour booter depuis DVD en USB? 

Après ça, je ne vois plus que la réinstall depuis une autre bécane mais avec mon iMac 27 sous Lion, il refusera install du 10.3 même sur DD sur dock en USB, non? 

Quelle autre solution s'offre à moi, pour le réinstaller? 
Quelle autre piste à explorer, selon vous?

Merci


----------



## renan35 (11 Mai 2012)

je n'ai pas lu tous les messages.....

Des lignes sur l'écran?? => c'est la puce graphique qui bug (ou condo de la carte mere)

Si c'est juste pour tester le bon fonctionnement du mac,  il me semble que les anciennes versions ubuntu etaient installables sur un PPC .

---------- Post added at 17h14 ---------- Previous post was at 17h11 ----------




Sbocket a dit:


> - La je retente un boot via Alt, je rafraichis et le CD Mac OS 10.3 n'est même plus reconnu. Je m'interroge sur l'efficacité du superdrive... Si je branche un lecteur DVD en USB, je pourrai refaire l'install? Manip spécifique pour booter depuis DVD en USB?




Ce n'est pas possible de booter sur un graveur dvd USB avec les PPC (mais c'est possible avec les intel)

Vous avez encore un affichage écran ? (écran gris) ou rien ?


----------



## Sbocket (12 Mai 2012)

Bonjour Renan et merci pour ta réponse. 

Non, aucune ligne (j'avais eu des lignes en plein milieu de l'écran sur un iMac 24 Pouces, et en effet il s'agissait de la carte Ati HD2600 en MXM que j'ai remplacé et il est reparti, mais là ce n'est pas le cas: tout est ok) La carte graphique est Ok, ainsi que les condensateurs. Je les ai vérifiés et testés. Mon premier kernel était dû au DVD Leopard utilisé qui n'était pas le bon. 
J'ai ensuite booté avec Panther et là.. Plus de Kernel. 

Désormais mon problème est lié au disque dur. J'en suis quasiment sur. Soit problème d'autorisations, ou extensions invalides, soit DD HS. Je rentre chez moi dans la semaine, je vais donc extirper le DD et le mettre sur Dock et faire une vérif sur mon iMac 27. 

La je vais le formater complétement via la Dock et le remettre dans iMac G5 et relancer install, et je suis quasi sûr que ça va rouler tout seul. Si le DD est vraiment HS, j'ai un 500Go sous la main, je le mettrai à la place du 160Go d'origine. Dans tous les cas, je pense le passer à 500Go (plus confortable en espace). 

Je vous tiens informé dès que je m'occupe du DD. 
On est sur la bonne voie...


----------

